# Amano eggs?



## Plumbers Crack (Nov 2, 2010)

Is she carrying eggs or is it a sickness/disease? I've searched the net and can't seam to find any pics of the amano carrying eggs. I have 20 in the tank and this is the only one with it, gray stuff under the abdomen.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Your picture isn't very clear but I'm almost certain she's carrying eggs. Mine do ever so often.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

second gucci's comment, but ive heard they need brackish water to hatch the eggs? or there in a larvae form?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

djtbster said:


> second gucci's comment, but ive heard they need brackish water to hatch the eggs? or there in a larvae form?


Yes, the larvae won't survive in freshwater.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I have heard of some minor cases where some eggs survived but the ratio was huge. I think it was something like 1:100 in freshwater will survive. Mind you what I read online as I reember and have to find it again (IIRC it was on Aquatic Central as I recall a faint outline of thier site layout in my head) was that the person had a bunch of mature amanos. I think for us with smaller amounts of amanos you may as well go the saltwater route to have a higher rate of survival then the a couple in freashwater outof hundreds


----------

